# Please Talk Me Out of This



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I was with a friend last night who wanted to go into our local puppy store. I ended up going in with her (because I couldn't talk her out of it). She just wanted to look at the pugs and the boston terriers, in order to "make a decision" on what she wanted.

Anyway, there was a long haired chihuahua there, who was so tiny and scared. She was such a cute dog- she had the same colors and markings as Rylie. These dogs come from puppy mills in Missouri, and are forced to stay in tiny cages with metal grated bottoms at the store. I asked how much the puppy was, and the owner told me $1300. I feel horrible for this dog, and I pass this place every day on my way home from work. I talked to the owner for a little while last night, and I was going to see if he would knock the price down. I have the money in my bank account, and I could put some of the cost on my credit card. I was crying all night about this, and I felt so awful because the little puppy cried and stared at me when I left, like she was saying "help me." I don't know what to do. I know it would be stupid for me to go and buy her, and sensible me is saying not to. She is just so small, and is 12 weeks old already.


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Awww, I know we aren't suppose to buy these pups cuz when we do we support these puppy mills, but it is SOOOOOO difficult to leave them there alone in their cages in the pet stores. Good luck with your decision; I know I haven't helped at all. It all makes me so sad...


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

You know the puppy came from a puppy mill. You know it might be inbred. And you don't know if it has any illnesses that that might give to your other puppies. Be careful and think long and hard before you go buy him.

There did that help?
I would want to save it also. Poor thing.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ill try to be strong for you and say........ 'DONT buy the pup, as next week there will be another new baby chi doing exactly the same again' but we all know exactly how you feel, until they stop buying from puppy mills and people stop buying from pet stores there will always be a market, but then you knew that anyway :roll:


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

I feel the same way as sully'smom. I feel horrible for the pup. But paying for the dog is like making the mother suffer again. Think about her in a cage in the cold, used only as a puppy making machine.
Be strong!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I know, I never thought I'd be in this situation, because I feel so strongly against puppy mills. 

You should've seen this poor puppy; she was shaking and I picked her up, and she snuggled into my sweatshirt. She looked so sad, and wouldn't stop crying when I put her down. Then the owner put her back into her cage, and she started whining and staring at me  

It is so much money. I am a college student, and I already have 2 dogs. But, a 3rd wouldn't me much more of a cost. I have my dogs on puppy plans at our vet, and the new dog would only cost me $20 extra a month for that (which includes shots, spaying, and unlimited visits). The puppy is also guaranteed for a year against congenial defects.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

aww thats awful how could anyone do such a thing, if that was me though i would buy it give it a loving home and care for it, it deserves a good home for how badly it has been treated already. i no you shouldnt buy from puppy mills and luckily we dont have many if any over in this country, not that i no of..............
well thats what i would do anyways..


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwww she sounds like Sandy when I first saw her. But she wasn't in a cage, she was in a big open area with all different breeds. I didn't know about the whole puppymill thing then. I can't tell you that I wouldn't do it again, I tend to feel sorry for them too. You buying that one puppy is not going to stop the millers. We need stronger laws. I just don't go in those places anymore.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

It would be so easy for me to say yes get her, poor little darlin,BUT are you never ever going in the store again, if you buy her and then go in for 'just a look' whos to say there wont be another poor baby crying in the same situation, what will you do then, you couldnt get another, and another?My heart is aching as like everyone else i would so want to get them all?


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

I feel for you jessiegrl, and hope and pray you make the right decision. It's such a "catch 22" situation. I'm not being much help, but my thoughts and prayers are with you regarding your decision.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree with azusaheart, it is a catch 22. I don't know what to tell you. I know that I would probably buy her if I had the money and my fiancee wouldn't kill me. But, I also know that that doesn't solve the problems of these pet stores & puppy mills. Just remember how upset you were the night that you saw the big rig in the parking lot with the puppies. Do you want to keep seeing those because people keep buying these dogs? If your ultimate goal is to shut a place like this down, you can't be buying from them. I know it's hard.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

what will happen to the pups at the puppy stores&mills if no one buys them i think its allegal over here to sell puppys in pet store bcuz i remember a petshop near me that sold pups out the back of their pet shop locked in a cage sleeping on its own poop but as soon as the police were informed they got shut down...


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

i dont know what i'd do its a lot of money and very cruel but its not the puppies fault. if you have it at least its going to a loving home. and if it needs vets treatment you can provide that.
hope this helps. :wave:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Jessie... what did your fiancee say? 
I know mine would think I'm nuts! :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I wouldn't really consider myself "having" the money-- I mean, I have enough in my bank account, and I'd put part of it onto my credit card. The money was for summer classes & stuff next year (like books and part of rent). I could make the money back at my job easily--- I can work as much as I'd like (although I normally don't work too much). My class load is very small this semester, since I am way ahead of track to graduate and wanted to 'take it easy' with 4 classes. So, I have the time to work.

My fiancee would kill me. I told him if the pup was $700 or less I would have taken her home, and he didn't care about the $700. $1300 is another story. If she was under $700 I would have taken her in a second. I would rather give her a good home than have her stay there- she was such a sweetheart, and was gorgeous (surprisingly). She was a tiny bit smaller than Rylie (Rylie weighs 2.4lbs) and this pup was a little under 2 lbs. I am at work right now, and I have been contemplating this all day.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I just think you should do what you think is right. We can't make decisions for you and no one can be mad at you for the decision that you made. You know how to take care of your animals and are thinking everything through before buying her, which most people wouldn't do. 

Do you think the owner would take less for her if you offered it? I'd just tell them that you have two other Chihuahua's and would take good care of her (they probably don't care but I'd rub it in their face). 

Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Well, I am against puppymills also but the puppy will be sold whether you or someone else purchases it. If you have the money, time and ability to give her a great home than I say offer the owner what you are willing to pay and see if they will take it. Maybe if they say no than you know she wasn't for you. 

This is just my opinion, if it was me I don't think I could pass her up!!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree, Kari! I know that everyone is saying that you shouldn't support puppymills but if you don't someone else will. And, you don't know if that "someone" will give her the kind of home that you would.

Sorry, I know we aren't helping talk you out of this. :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Do you think the owner would take $600 or $700 for her? She is $1300 now, but how much do you really think the owner of the store paid for her- $200? 

I was supposed to call them this morning to let them know if I wanted to put a deposit on her... would it be better to call them and make an offer, or to stop there on my way home?

I told him that I have chihuahuas at home, and I talked to him for a good bit. He seemed nice enough- but he obviously isn't a nice person to be running a business like that.

This is a big decision for me to make. No matter what people tell me to do, I am still going to do what I feel would be best for me. It's just hard, because I love dogs so so much, and this is such a double edged sword.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I would give her such a great home. I know so much about chihuahuas, and my puppies have such a good home. I feed them great food, have vet plans, let them sleep in my bed  I would do anything for my dogs.

Last night when I was about to go to sleep, I said to my fiancee; "look at our dogs. They get so much attention, and sleep with us every night. That puppy has never had human attention, and has to go to sleep tonight on metal bars all alone in a cage." That made me start to cry. I just feel so bad for her. But $1300 is a lot of money to a 20 year old who is in college.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Well, the only thing you can do is try with the price!!! Since you said you would call this morning, I would call and talk to him. Tell him that you are a student and blame some of the money on you fiancee! :wink: Thats what I did!! Tell him that your fiancee said you can only spend an X anount of money and that you really want to give her a wonderful home. See what he says and then if he says no, you can stop on your way home and offer him what he wants if that is what you want.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I think you should call and talk to the owner. Tell him what you have been thinking and see if he'd take any less than what he's asking. I don't know if it'll help but it's worth a try. Really, what could it hurt?

We ALL know that you take wonderful care of your dogs and I have no doubt that this dog would be spoiled rotten! Like I said before, you do what YOU feel is right. Don't let anyone else criticize you.

Let us know what the owner says and what you decide.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks  I think I am going to give him a call. I am so nervous to call and haggle with the price; I feel so scummy (but then again, I'm talking to a puppy mill store). 

I may buy her and see if my friend Catherine or my parents want her. My parents are looking into getting a chihuahua puppy (they fell in love with Maddie and Rylie) and this would kill 2 birds with 1 stone. My friend also wants a chihuahua, and has been waiting on finding a puppy she likes.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

*Cookie~Lola* said:


> Well, the only thing you can do is try with the price!!! Since you said you would call this morning, I would call and talk to him. Tell him that you are a student and blame some of the money on you fiancee! :wink: Thats what I did!! Tell him that your fiancee said you can only spend an X anount of money and that you really want to give her a wonderful home. See what he says and then if he says no, you can stop on your way home and offer him what he wants if that is what you want.
> 
> Good luck!!!


Good idea Kari! Tell him you only have a set amount but that you have your dogs on Wellness plans so their shots are taken care of. That way he won't think you wouldn't give the dog a good home.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I still haven't called. Ahh, I'm scared to do it. 

This puppy had such a cute little apple head, and she was blue and fawn (she had the same markings as Rye). She had very dry skin, though, and the poor thing was microchipped yesterday. I could feel it in her shoulder. She was so bony as well.


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Hello*

So what has happened? I cried when I read this story - its awful. If you buy that puppy, another puppy will replace it and then another one. Will you buy them all and fund the puppy mill?? The mother will just be breed and breed and breed. I am sad to hear that America sells dogs like that.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, what a thread. I know how this is SO very hard for you. I just wish you luck with your decision.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Just thinking about this is making my head spin. I am so glad that I am alone in my office; everyone would think I was nuts if I told them the situation. I always feel like no one else cares about issues like this.

My problem is, with most things that bother me, I can fix them. If I am doing bad in a class, I can just study more. If I am broke, I can work more. I can't do anything about this store selling puppies. I can't really even afford the cost of this puppy (I mean, I have the money, but it will leave a huge blow to my bank account). I just feel so bad for her, and I know that she will have an amazing life if I take her home with me. I was the first person who held her in the store- she had just come in. She looked at me with really sad eyes, and then snuggled into my neck. 

When I got home, I gave Maddie and Rylie extra hugs and kisses for that puppy. No animal should have to live like that.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

The worst part was that they had 2 chis- one looked like a mix. The owner said that he was going to be 7 lbs full grown, and that most people didn't want that. I hope that someone gives him a good home. He was fawn with a black mask. He looked healthier than the girl I fell for.


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm afraid we can't save ALL the animals and by buying this one you will be creating more misery for the Mum and then the pups she will be forced to have. I know its dreadfully hard. Just think if you buy this one and go near the store in a few weeks or whatever, there will sit another sorry little lost soul. Wil you buy that 1 aswell? What about the one after that? It really is awful. I get more upset about animal suffering than human I have to admit. Here in England we have a TV show called Big Brother and one of the 'celebrity' contestants wears a coat made from a Gorilla. How scary is that? There are some really sick things that go on and most of it we don't and won't ever see.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I was talking to my fiancee last night about how I care a lot more about animal issues than human ones. Animals are just so helpless and innocent; I just can't understand why people can cause them so much pain. I would never hurt an animal, no matter how much money I was getting paid. 

I know this dog will be replaced, but someone else will buy her if I don't. What if this person just wants a dog to show off, and doesn't realize that pet store dogs are harder to house break? This dog could be passed around from owner to owner.

If I buy her, she will have a loving and patient home.


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Yes*

Yes O.K. but what about the mixed one and then the other dogs that come along to replace the one you like? Just think that Mum might be in terrible agony being forced to have babies, have babies because of people buying them from places like the one you mentioned. I assume it is legal in America?

Yep no one inflicts more misery than the human race...


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

awww so sad, but if i was you i would go ahead and buy the puppy!Im sorry but i would :roll:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I know, I never thought I would be in this situation before. I am such a sensible person. I am so against puppy mills, and petstores that sell puppies and kittens. I'm so upset with myself over this; if you asked me a week ago if I would buy a puppy from there, I would have said no. 

I know all about puppy mills; I even made a post about this store trying to figure out a way to get them shut down. 

Anyone who knew anything about the truth behind puppymills would have looked at this puppy and thought the same thing I did. 

If I didn't live in an apartment, was out of college, and had a 'real job,' I would have paid the $1300 in a heartbeat to get her out of there. She shouldn't have to sleep alone in a cold cage on metal bars, and have to drink from a water bottle.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree Jessie! If I could afford it and was allowed another dog I would take in the poor pup too. Just cuz it's from a puppy mill doesn't mean that it doesn't deserve a good loving home.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I just got off the phone with my fiancee, who made me feel kind of bad about it. He basically asked me, "how can we have 3 puppies in our apartment? How can you afford that? The guy is not going to go down to $600 or $700. Even if you can find her a good home, you'll be taking a huge loss."

Sigh, I know he is right. I hate the fact that I care so much about animals.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

aww if i lived in america i would so save that poor puppy, think of all the distress its being put thru and all the suffering its havin 2 go thru jus bcuz some else wants to make money from it, it will probably never know the meaning of love and affection....


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah its awful for this one Chihuahua but even worse for the poor Mum who will be breed and breed until she bleeds and bleeds and maybe dies...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

***So I never called the puppy store back. I feel so bad for the puppy, but I don't have the money to get another dog who could have a ton of health problems on top of that. I would also feel terrible by supporting that place. I just wish that our laws could be strict when it came to dog breeding. Missouri makes 40 millions dollars a year on puppy mill sales, and Pennsylvania makes 4 million. It's just so sad.


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*WOW*

That's a lot of money - no wonder its not against the law.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Just because Jessie doesn't buy the little girl doesn't mean someone else won't either. And, that someone could be a person that just wants to be like Paris Hilton who just likes to strut them around with her. When the become "uncool" what's going to happen? What happens if this girl weighs more than they expect?


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Yep*

I'm afraid that's the case ten times over. If we buy pups/dogs from puppy farmers we are just increasing the demand and so the farmers supply, to fill the demand. Its a simple case of supply and demand. If someone choses to 'save' 1 little puppy do they have a responsablity to 'save' more? Maybe, maybe not. At least someone else can maybe plead ignorance - we can't.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Yep*



Crazy_Chihuahuas said:


> At least someone else can maybe plead ignorance - we can't.


I'm not sure about that. You can't tell me that people actually believe these puppies are coming from good places, people that care about them, and that living in a cage with their own poop and a water bottle to drink out of is good for them. :roll:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

This is why I don't step foot into puppy stores, I just can't...

Before I got Gizmo I went into one just to see if a chi was something I could handle since their so small...

anyways I saw the cutest Boston Terrier...and it looked so sick...  

the guy wanted $1200 for him which is absurd :shock: but all night long I thought of his sad little face and couldn't stop crying...it was horrible...

It just makes me so sad


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

i know it's hard to pass up those sad little puppy faces, but think of it this way...

we all know 1300 is way too much. and buying the puppy would have just been financing the puppy...which would allow more puppies to be in the same conditions. also, it's likely that the puppy is in poor health, which could mean $$$$ for you in vet bills. I'm also a student living in an apartment, and i would have 10 chis if i could but it's just not reasonable for me at this point in my life. We can't save every puppy. 

i feel for you though, and it's great that you care for animals so much!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Yup, I am a college student living in an apartment as well. 

I think I made the right decision. It makes me really sad to think about that puppy crying in her cage, but at least she has a chance for a better life. Her mom doesn't have that chance.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't go into those stores either  Poor babies.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't usually go into those stores. I went into Petland once since I lived here, because I had to pick up something for my chinchillas and I had never heard of that pet store. I thought it was going to be like Petsmart.


----------

